# roof rack for a '91 honda crx



## axm1388 (Oct 6, 2005)

do any of you out there got any idea if there is a roof rack made for a '91 crx? if so let me know. I saw the yakima site and there is one but does anybody know anything about this. will it really work?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Had a CRX many years back and loved the car. As far as a roof rack yakima does make one even though I don't consider it a viable option. The roof line is very short on that car. I'd honestly look at a hitch mount over roof for that auto.


----------



## kainseben (Jan 31, 2011)

Back in 1991 I had a yakima rack on a 91 crx- had no problems- only mounted two bikes though, of course it is a 2 seater so no problems there either lol


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

you could do the yakima tracks, and physically install rails on your roof. did it to my 96 accord coupe because the first rack i had withthe short roof kit came off my car. 
Yakima 42 Inch Track with Plusnuts - Yakima Permanent Base Racks


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

yakima's normal q-tower system will be fine. i checked the m4 measurement and it's 18" (which is the same as my si's measurement. i have no trouble putting a 26" or 29er on the roof with either a lockjaw or highroller.

not my photo/car, but..


----------



## bluetegjoe (Aug 20, 2011)

The thule 409 rack will work on your crx. It is not in their catalog anymore but are still out there. I found one on an outdoor outfitters site n.i.b. It fit well on my integra. They also come up on craigslist or ebay occasionally. You might need to trim the trays to clear the hatch when its open.


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

my buddy actually just used my old rack of a 1990 audi 90, and added like 3/8's spacer under the pad part, and put the back rack on the hatch, and it works great screwed scuers to the front, and the rear tire just sits on the hatch it works great


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

im here just to mention that CRXs are awesome, i had 2 of them. a built 90 si and a beater 87 hf.

that is all i had to contribute, lol.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

A roof rack on a CRX???


----------

